# Funny plant sprouting from hairgrass clumps



## ghostsword (26 Jul 2010)

Hi, I got these four or three clover plant sprouting up from between the emersed hairgrass. Do you know if the hairgrass has that leaf form? I have not seen it before:


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jul 2010)

Hi all,
Luis, it's a _Marsilea_, I don't know which one, but they are mainly much happier emersed.
If you can find a new "leaf" emerging you will see it unfurls as it is really a fern frond.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (26 Jul 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Luis, it's a _Marsilea_, I don't know which one, but they are mainly much happier emersed.
> If you can find a new "leaf" emerging you will see it unfurls as it is really a fern frond.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks.. It must have came with the hairgrass then. The leaves on the stems are usually closed at night time, and when sun came out they open. 

It would look good on a Wabi Kusa, so I may collect it end of summer and place it in the house. Will see if I can take a better shot with roots an all.


----------



## ghostsword (26 Jul 2010)

It seems to be marsilea angustifolia!!!


"Pot Pourri" as Dell Boy would say.. this is fantastic..  It must have come mixed up on the hairgrass. What a winner.. 

Looks like these, but single stems.


----------

